# Sharn: Beneath The Towers IC



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

*Barrakas 27, 998 YK*

Summer grows late in the city of Sharn. Looking above, you notice the awe-inspiring sights of the towers of Sharn. From your position, the Skyway is partially blocking the sun, but you can still make out hippogriffs and gargoyles darting from tower to tower. A skycoach comes flying by, with a figurehead of a swan embedded on the bow of the ship, and its wings engraved along the side. Knowing what you know, there are slim chances that the skycoach will be landing anywhere near your current location.

You find yourself strolling thru a section of Sharn known as Deathsgate. Deathsgate, located on Middle Tavick’s landing, is where most neophyte adventurers in Sharn end up at one point or another. While traveling through the streets, you notice all sorts of adventurers, mercenaries, and explorers, all busy with their own agendas. As you are walking, you take notice of some of the newer developments of the quarter: Maynar’s Menagerie, a House Vidalis owned shop which specializes in exotic pets and animal companions, seems to have gotten a shipment of two blink dogs; Bottled Silver, the potion merchant, is running a deal: 20% off _Cure Light Wounds_ potions (limit 2 per party); someone has yet again busted down the door of Karr’Aashta’s Investigations, and it seems Karr’Aashta himself is overseeing the installation of a replacement door; and the other shops, from Ancient Blades to The Labyrinth, to Dark Words, all seem to be enjoying the hustle and bustle of the day. Like wise, the various Dragonmarked houses (Jorasco, Deneith, and Sivis) seem busy, while the temples (to the Silver Flame and the Sovereign Host) and shrines (to Dol Dorn and Olladra) seem empty. The guilds seem to be recruiting yet again, to your frustration, seeing as how you do not meet the requirements to enter either the Deathsgate Adventurers Guild or the Guild of Starlight and Shadow. And while your companion Fixer’s shop is down the road a few blocks, you’re all here for one reason only right now: Redblade’s.

As always, Redblade’s tavern is a hodgepodge of activity. The tavern seems to be catering to its usual host of adventurers, and good old Redblade himself is behind a bar, flirting with a fellow half-orc that seems to be encouraging his advances, if for nothing else than the free ale. As you walk in, Redblade takes note of your entry. "Ah, friends!" he shouts across the loud room "check out the posting board… you might see something that meets your liking!"

Posted on the board is a pristine placard, which seems out of place with the other weathered and worn postings. Written in common, the placard reads:

WANTED!!!
Intrepid adventurers to help protect the Cogs!

Seeking a party of stout adventurers to investigate the disappearances 
of an excavation team in the Cogs!
Protect the remaining excavation team from giving their lives for Ashblack!
100 gp each up front, remaining reward negotiable!

For employment, see Vestan ir’Simul in Platinate, Upper Menthis Plateau​
*For Ka’ash:*
[SBLOCK]As you and the rest of your party are reading the posting board, Peaches perks up her head and looks at a nearby table. Following her gaze, you notice a group of adventurers watching you. As your party is reading the board, one of them (a human male wearing a chain shirt) seems to shake his head a bit in what appears to be a vague warning. After being assured his message was understood, he turns to his companions and joins them in their conversation.
[/SBLOCK]

Actions?

OOC: When posting here, please put your character's name, race and class in the title. Please choose a color for your character's speech, as it makes it easier for me to skim thru who said what. And for OOC discussion, do what I am doing here. And off we go...


----------



## P0L (Mar 24, 2005)

*Fixer Art2 Warforged*


Welll, well... I knew that my adventuring career would start from the bottom....


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 24, 2005)

Knowledge (local) roll of 14 -- Do I know anything about Vestan?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

As she enters the tavern and gets the greeting from Redblade she smiles warmly and nods in his direction. "Good day to you, friend. Thank you for your kind help." Peaches follows close behind her mistress. Kah, as her friends insist on calling her, then goes to the message board and begins to read the posting while Peaches rubs against her legs. But then the cat stops and appears to be looking at something. As Kah follows the feline's gaze she notices the man slowly shaking his head. She merely smiles a big smile and nods. Then she returns her attention to the board. As always she reads all of the postings before making an educated descision. Then she taps on the pristine placard, while speaking in a very loud voice. "Well, my friends! This Cogs gig looks like it is just up our alley." Out of the corner of her eye, she watches the table with the human both as she speaks and after. Peaches has returned to rubbing against Kah's legs. The elven maiden reaches down and picks up the black cat and begins to stroke her behind the ears. The feline begins to purr the instant her mistress picks her up. Kah continues to watch any activities from the table.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

*For Tyrlaan:*
[SBLOCK]
You vaguely remember his name from the _Sharn Inquisitive_. You seem to remember his name associated with the funding of the creation of a new ore processing site in Ashblack.
[/SBLOCK]

*For Tailspinner:*
[SBLOCK]
The same human that shook his head at you gives an exasperated sigh when you speak aloud. He then takes a swig of ale and continues to talk to his companions in a whisper. Paying more attention, you notice two humans, an elf, and a dwarf sitting at the table. The humans and the dwarf look to be drinking ale, while the elf seems to be meditating.

Listen 25 Though he is talking quietly, you can hear his conversation plain as day, thanks to your elven hearing.

Human #1: "A shame... looks like another party will be lost at Vestan's hands. Thank goodness our guild has blacklisted him."

Human #2: "Ah, but what can you do. Danger's part of our game. Should we warn them?"

Dwarf: "Bah. As you said, danger's part of the deal. It's better this new party learns that the hard way. So, anyway, did you hear that Rethan paid only 50 gold for his new leather jack?"

The rest of the conversation seems to be local gossip and the such.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah smiles at her companions. "Shall we find a table and discuss things or should we leave immediately to meet this Vestan ir’Simul?" She notes any further interesting tid bits of information she can hear from the human's table. She continues to stroke Peaches as the cat purrs loudly.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Hmmm...'Remaining reward negotiable.' I'm in!"

A devilish smile cracks across Eldon's face.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

As you all are standing there, Redblade calls out to your party: "So, oh grand adventurers... can I get you anything, or are you only here for the atmosphere?"


----------



## khavren (Mar 24, 2005)

Wan-Tan peers at the posting.  "Heh. Cogs again. Well, it worked out well last time and the money is decent. I say we go for it."  He turns to Redbeard  "I'll have my usual for the road!"


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

"Right. One Mrorian Ale coming up, though I'll have to charge you for the mug if you leave with it."  He gives you a sly smile. "Anything else for the rest o' ya?"


----------



## P0L (Mar 25, 2005)

As he sees the pint sized aluminium mug, full with the strong mrorian Ale the dwarf favors, Fixer says:

 - My fleshling friends, I'd suggest we leave the intoxication for AFTER our interview with our potential empoyer. And also, that we get on with it soon, it looks like an easy deal and I don´t want other parties beating us to it.


----------



## khavren (Mar 26, 2005)

"There is always time for a quick one. 'sides, I'll be done with this before your done standing up with your great wrench."  Wan-Tan sucks greedily at the mug, draining it in 3 quick draughts. He tosses the mug back to Redbeard "Right, that's better. Lets get a move on."


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"I'll vouch for that.  Redbeard...  Surprise me.  Nothing too heavy, though, I'd like to be able to walk out of here on my own two feet afterwards."

Liu pays, drains the draught, and (hopefully) leaves with the rest of the party.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"What do you say, Coal? One for the road?"


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

Redblade catches the mug that Wan-Tan lobs at him with a smile as he's serving a second mug to Liu. As Liu is drinking down his ale (which he can tell is a pitchy brew by the name of korluaat, served more commonly in Darguun and is somewhat better than the common ale). Redbeard says "Righty. So, mister dwarf, that's 6 crowns. And for you, lovely lady" looking at Liu, "that's 5 crowns."  He eyes pass over the two warforged at the bar before his eyes fix down on the halfling. "And what would you like, little sir?"

OOC:
Money in Sharn: For those unfamiliar with the nuances of Eberron, money in the Five Kingdoms are as follows:

The *crown* is made from copper and depicts the crown of Galifar on one face. 

The *sovereign* is made from silver and depicts the face of the ruler of the nation it is minted on it. The sovereigns most common in Sharn will have the face of Boranel ir'Wynarn, the current king of Breland.

The *galifar* is made from gold and bears the image of King Galifar the first on one face.

The *dragon* is made from platinum and bears an image of a dragon on one face.

The coin of the realm are all eight-sided, varying in size, with the crown being the smallest and the dragon being the largest.

While most common merchants will refer to coins as listed above, a lot of the dragonmarked house merchants (who feel somewhat above the nations of Khorvaire) will also refer to them by their traditional D&D names of copper, silver, gold, and platinum).

Oh, and please let me know if you find this type of info useful.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Let's have a shot of whiskey, Redbeard."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

"Here you go, little sir"  Redblade says with a chuckle as he hands the shot glass to the halfling. "That'll be four crowns, master halfling."

"And anything for you, lady elf?"  he says, addressing Kah. "I just received a shipment of elven mead straight from Valenar. It's a little pricey, but is has quite a kick"  he says with a wink. "And for you, I'd be willing to give a discount..."  he whispers with another wink.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Hearing Redblade ask for her order, the elven maiden shakes her head. "I believe I will wait until next time, my good friend. I appreciate the offer! But I believe we need to make haste with our departure." She sets Peaches down and turns to her companions. "Are we ready?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 28, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> "Here you go, little sir"  Redblade says with a chuckle as he hands the shot glass to the halfling. "That'll be four crowns, master halfling."
> 
> "And anything for you, lady elf?"  he says, addressing Kah. "I just received a shipment of elven mead straight from Valenar. It's a little pricey, but is has quite a kick"  he says with a wink. "And for you, I'd be willing to give a discount..."  he whispers with another wink.



Eldon motions to Readbeard, implying he should duck down to be within earshot of a whisper. Eldon then whispers to him...

[sblock]"I told you nix on the term little. I've got some ladies with me. Let's not reinforce the size difficulties, okay?"[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Mar 28, 2005)

Wan-Tan carefully pulls out a soverign and hands it to Redbeard, once he receives his change he shoulders his pack.  "I'm ready to go."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Without waiting for any further replies, Kah walks out of the tavern with Peaches close on her heels. Then she waits just outside for the others to follow suit.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 28, 2005)

Redblade starts chuckling wildly at Eldon's comment, then gives him a sly wink, as if understandig his predicament.

"I believe I will wait until next time, my good friend. I appreciate the offer! But I believe we need to make haste with our departure."  

"Understandable, fine lady! 'Til next time then!"

OOC: Assuming no one else wants anything from Redblade...

Redblade makes change with Liu, Eldon, and Wan-Tan. As the party leaves the tavern, Redblade calls out "have an enjoyable day, and remember the door's always open!"

You find youselves once again on the streets of the Deathsgate area of Sharn. People are walking to and fro, busily going about their day. Eldon tells you all that Platinate is in the Upper Wards, and it is only about 3 minutes away by foot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

She turns to Eldon and smiles. "Then lead on. We shall follow you." Peaches, meanwhile, has begun grooming herself.


----------



## P0L (Mar 29, 2005)

Fixer follows his friends, quietly watching the endless activity of the City. After many months  here, he still marvels at its colorful complexity.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

OOC: You all seem ready to head to Vestan's place, so if anyone wants to do anything special en route, please let me know and I can retcon any activities.

You all set off for Platinate, which is in the landing across the chasm from your current location. Strolling across the huge 50-foot-wide suspended bridge that spans the chasm and leads to Platinate, you take notice of various skycoaches and soarsleds that buzz around the towers.

As you enter Platinate, you see an area of Sharn entirely new to most of you. The streets are loaded with ostentatious displays of wealth. Statues of what appear to be prominent citizens of Sharn surround the streets, etched in bronze and marble. Each of the towers in this district seems to be of the utmost craftsmanship, and a warm breeze wafts through the gaps in the towers. As in Deathsgate, the people of the city seem to be bustling about their duties. Platinate seems to be entirely a residential district. Off in the corner, you notice the familiar sight of two of the Town Watch. These two humans are wearing studded leather armor emblazoned with the seal of Breland on the front and each wields a halberd. They seem to be surveying the general populace, keeping an eye on any mischief makers.

After a small search, Eldon points out a crest hanging from a chain above a doorway. Eldon explains that this crest, the outline of a green shield with what appears to be a green dragon etched on it, is the crest of the Simul family.

Entering the tower, you find the insides decorated lavishly. Silk drapes cover the windows of the inside, and an rug made of some exotic material you do not recognize lays under your feet. Inside the room is a desk, behind which sits a human dressed in nice clothing. He seems to be writing something in a ledger, and when he looks up to notice you, gets an excited look in his eyes.

Without waiting for you to announce your intentions, he stands up and says "Ah! An adventuring party! No doubt answering our advertisement! Excellent! Excellent! Please come right this way!"  He ushers you through a door on the opposite side of the entryway, and into a receiving room. "Now, wait right here a minute and I will fetch master Vestan."  He then leaves out another door without waiting for a response from anyone.

Looking around the room, you notice only the finest of silks. A fireplace warms the room, though the fire seems to be magical in nature, throwing off a red, even glow while warming the room. The room holds a couple of couches, two plush chairs, and a desk made of what appears to be an unusual type of wood.

After a few seconds, a nobleman enters the room. He is dressed in a fine, crimson shirt, with tan velvet breeches. A circlet of brass with a ruby in the center adorns his brow. He is of majestic stature, with blonde hair, blue eyes, and a blonde goatee.

"Welcome! My name is Vestan ir'Simul, a humble financier looking for assistance. Come, sit, and entertain my proposal."  He gestures around to the various seats in the room, and sits down behind the wood desk. "Ah, but where are my manners? Would anybody like any refreshments? Some wine, perhaps..."  Vestan looks uncomfortably over the two warforged in the room... "or some oil?"

He claps his hands together loudly twice. "Dassar! Please bring some wine for our guests."  Dassar, the same person who led you into this room, peeks in the doorway, acknowledges his master, and leaves.

"Now, to my proposition. I have had the opportunity of funding an excavation in the Ashblack ward of the Cogs. You are all familiar with the Cogs, correct?"  Without waiting for a response, Vestan continues. "We are clearing space for a new ore-processing plant. However, we have had a run of bad luck. It seems that within the last week or so, we have had two disappearances amongst the workers: one eight days ago, and a second the other evening. After the second disappearance, the workers refused to continue until something be done. I originally went to the Town Watch, but you know them... as soon as I mention the Cogs, they just seem to roll their eyes and move on. And so, I am forced to appeal to outside help. What I would like is this: please, on my behalf, go down to the excavation site. Investigate the disappearances. I have a feeling that these dwarves just ran off on their own. Reassure the good workers down there that everything is safe, and that they can continue working."

At this point, Vestan reaches into a drawer and pulls out six pouches. He drops the pouches on the desk. "For payment, I will offer each of you 100 gold  each up front, with an additional..."  he seems to mull something over in his head "500 gold each upon completion. So, what say you? Unfortunately, I will need an answer immediately, for if you refuse, I am sure there will be another group willing to take the job." 

*For Eldon:*
[SBLOCK]Knowledge (local) 16 You know that Vestan's comment about the Town Watch is probably true. They tend to steer clear of the Cogs, only worrying themselves if something unusual is happening to the city's sewage system down below.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 29, 2005)

Coal had remained silent while the others were in the bar, his mind constantly scanning the crowd for any potential threats to his Master and his Master's new companions. However, once his Master had seen the posting for the job, Coal knew that they would soon be heading to Vestan's quarters.

Glad that he did not have to mention the dangers of too much alochol again to his Master, Coal was pleased when they all left the bar and headed through the crowded streets of Sharn. Once again, Coal wondered what could be so fascinating to Fixer as his fellow warforged seemed to be constantly turning his head from side to side, as if he was afraid that he would miss something.

_'To have no focus in life...it must be hard for him.'_

When they arrived at the man's house Coal loosened the peace strings around his swords slightly. While he did not expect danger from one who was looking to hire mercanaries, it was never wise to lower one's guard too far.

Standing next to Fixer while the man talked, Coal didn't spare a second glance at the coins the man placed on the table, as he knew that his Master would negotiate a fair fee for their services, and would use the coins wisely for them both. It was another thing that seperated him from Fixer, as many times Coal had heard the artificer, a respected job to be sure, worry about inventory and overhead costs. Those concepts were as foreign to Coal as his blades were to Fixer, but he hoped the gold would ease some of the worries from the other's mind.


----------



## P0L (Mar 29, 2005)

Fixer slowly turns his head, gauging his companions reactions, and politely waiting for their decitions. (If anyone looks at him seeking approval, he slowly nods indicating that he is in)

_ This seems like a good deal. The poor workers are probably just jumping at shadows, we only have to find out what happened to the missing crews. Some sort of working accident maybe...

We'll need some light down there, better invest in some reliable magic device. And rope, you never know when you'll need it.._

ooc: How much for some magic light? Like a gem or something that can be turned on and off...


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 29, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Knowledge Local roll 21. Does Eldon have a sense of how prominent/important Vestan is? Eldon is trying to gauge if it would be a major no-no to negotiate the upfront cash.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> ooc: How much for some magic light? Like a gem or something that can be turned on and off...




OOC: You can get an everburning torch: This otherwise normal torch has a _continual flame_ spell cast upon it. An everburning torch clearly illuminates a 20-foot radius and provides shadowy illumination out to a 40-foot radius. Cost 110gp, Weight 1lb.

Fixer would be able to make one. Or, you could use an infusion, using the _light_ spell, to create something similar. Being familiar with Sharn, you would know that, yes, your party would need something to generate light while in the Cogs... while the Cogs are equipped with the same _everburning lanterns_ that the rest of the city has, they are spaced so far apart that there will be large sections of shadown.

For Eldon:
[SBLOCK]
Now that you see him and recognize his crest, you realize that Vestan isn't the most prominent businessman in Sharn. In fact, you now recall the article you read in the _Sharn Inquisitive_. It seems that Vestan had lucked onto money some years ago and set up shop in Sharn. In fact, most of his "funding" in the city is because of the tax breaks he would receive.

Based on this assessment, you feel comfortable that you can negotiate a price with him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 29, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Good sir. I think that your offerings as reward for a job well done are most generous. However, I would like to discuss our starting funds. Considering what we may require to purchase to appropriately equip ourselves for this exploratory mission, perhaps 200 gold to each of us would server us all better. I would not wish (and I am sure you would agree) for anything that may be truly amiss in the Cogs to be left unattended should we meet it unprepared..."

Eldon humbly awaits a response from Vestan.

OOC: Diplomacy roll not so good 10, but feel free to give me an arbitrary bonus for my convincing argument


----------



## Vargo (Mar 29, 2005)

Liu Xie looks over the man skeptically.  She doesn't voice her concerns outwardly, but being asked to take on a task without being able to ask questions first concerns her.

Sense Motive (1d20+3(Wis)=14+3=17)

For Harvey:
[sblock]P.S. Here's a listen check to hear what Eldon said to the barkeep. Listen check (1d20+8=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

As Eldon finishes, Kah speaks up as well. "And what of the group that went before us? Word on the street is that you have already lost at least one other adventuring group in the Cogs."

OOC: Diplomacy roll 17.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

*OOC: Rewind... Back at the bar:*

*For Liu:*
[SBLOCK] You overhear, in response to Redblade calling Eldon little, Eldon reply "I told you nix on the term little. I've got some ladies with me. Let's not reinforce the size difficulties, okay?"[/SBLOCK]

*OK, back at Vestan's:*

"Good sir. I think that your offerings as reward for a job well done are most generous. However, I would like to discuss our starting funds. Considering what we may require to purchase to appropriately equip ourselves for this exploratory mission, perhaps 200 gold to each of us would server us all better. I would not wish (and I am sure you would agree) for anything that may be truly amiss in the Cogs to be left unattended should we meet it unprepared..."

Diplomacy 15 He seems to mull your proposal over in his head. "You make a valid point, however who's to say you don't just run off with my gold, eh? Let's say 150 gp each, with an additional 550 gp each upon completion of the job."

*For Liu:*
[SBLOCK]You don't get the sense that he is particularly asking you to take on a task without being able to ask questions first, he seems like a generally impatient person. [/SBLOCK]

"And what of the group that went before us? Word on the street is that you have already lost at least one other adventuring group in the Cogs."

Vestan seems a bit shaken. "Other adventuring group? Why, your "word on the street" must be mistaken. I've never hired another adventuring team."  Vestan's voice turns a bit belligerent. "Now, are you going to take the job, or not?"

*For Coal, Liu, and Wan-Tan:*
[SBLOCK]Coal Sense Motive 25, Liu Sense Motive 21, Wan-Tan Sense Motive 16 Vestan is obviously lying about hiring another team.[/SBLOCK]
*For Kah:*
[SBLOCK]Sense Motive 2  You seem to believe everything Vestan is saying, and are having doubts as to what you may have overheard at the bar.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 29, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"That seems most resonable sir. I think we should be able to muster up any additional funds necessary from the few earnings we have made on previous ventures."

Eldon holds on this comment for a short moment, hoping that perhaps his mild exaggeration of having to scrape for funds might garner a bit more money out of Vestan. 

"I think that we are ready and willing to take this mission on. What say the rest of you?"

Eldon looks to the rest of the group.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

She nods. "I apologize. You know how rumors can be." She sits down in her seat. Peaches then hops into her lap and curls up for a cat nap.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 29, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

Liu looks at the man, and chuckles.  "Perhaps, if there was no other team, then the tremble in your lip, and the twitch in your eye as you called it a baseless rumor, can be waved away as just being my misperception.  The way the sweat beads above your brow tells me something different.  More likely, they existed, and they disappeared as well.  Now, I am not rejecting your offer, but if others have gone before us, and they failed, it is important that we know this before accepting your offer.  It is also important that you tell us about them, as any information you hide from us makes it harder for us to successfully complete the task you give us.”

Diplomacy (1d20+1=2)
Intimidate (1d20+1=3)

OOC: Damn, what a waste of a good speech.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

OOC: Since you get a +5 "damn good speech" bonus, you do get some results 

Vestan shifts around nervously. Then, he quietly gets up and shuts the door you all came through and the door that Dassar had left through to get your drinks. He calls you all closer to him, and announces the following in a hushed whisper.

"OK, yes, I did hire a party of adventurers into the cogs, but on a somewhat unrelated job opportunity. When originally looking for a place to begin excavation, I hired adventurers that were members of the Deathsgate Guild. I paid a team of five heroes to go into some of the... shall we say... "less secure" areas of the Cogs. Unfortunately, they failed to return. When I approached the Deathsgate Guild for a possible replacement party, they denied me!" The last sentence was a bit louder than a whisper. Vestan looks nervously around, then continues. "I cannot believe that they blacklisted me. Me! The reknowned Vestan ir'Simul! Do you know what this will do to my reputation? I would like to just forget this whole unpleasantness. And as such, I am forced to look for other brave adventurers to take my mission of mercy."

"I apologize, I meant no harm in trying to hide my prior associations with the adventurers, and I would be more than happy to give you any information you might need. In fact, in lieu of this... greivous error on my part, I shall increase by offer: 200 gp each with an additional 500 gp each upon your return."

At this point, you all hear a knock on the door. Vestan calls out "Enter!" Dassar enters with a tray of 4 glasses of wine, two cans of oil, and two bowls of milk. "I took the liberty of fetching some drink for your... er, compatiots."  Dassar says, eyeing the cat and the riding dog. He places the bowls of milk on the floor, and proceeds to serve the refreshments to the rest of the party. When he approaches Fixer, he says "my apologies, good sir, I am not sure what... your type drinks."

As Dassar is handing out drinks, Vestan continues, obviously embarassed by being caught in his lie. "So, are there any other questions I can help you with?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

As she absentmindedly strokes the cat in her lap, she shakes her head and smiles. "That is all the questions I had. We appreciate your candor. Is there a map to where you wish us to go or just some directions?" She accepts the drink from Dassar with a nod.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 29, 2005)

Coal was impressed that the slender woman had caught the man in his lie, as it saved him from having to speak and interrupt Eldon's bargaining session with Vestan, and when the man confessed to sending others in Coal did wonder what the exact nature of their job had been.

_'Perhaps my Master will ask this and if he does not, I will speak of it before we leave.'_

As a goblet of oil was placed in front of him, Coal looked down briefly and then looked over to Eldon, tilting his head slightly in the one quirk he had picked up from the halfling.

_'What is this for? Is he saying that I am soon to be put into the scrap heap? That I creak like an old hinge?'_


----------



## khavren (Mar 29, 2005)

Wan-Tan will drink the wine offered, then lean back in his chair and absent-mindedly pull out his flute and finger it.  "When the price goes up fast, something is wanted much, Hmmm?  Still, we have ventured there before to no great harm, and the wine you offered was very fine."


----------



## P0L (Mar 29, 2005)

Fixer pictured himself grabbing the oil can, pulling the tab that kept it sealed (a clever design) chugging it down and finishing with a satisfying (fake) belch, as he crushes the can on the marble desk's surface. 

The increased aperture of his eyes and the disposition of the mobile pieces of his face would show his amusement to anyone versed in Warforged body language. It would be harmless fun...

Carefully he pours a certain amount of the oil in the goblet handed to him and raises it as if toasting.

 - Cheers!  he says before gulping part of the contents..

 ooc: warforged can benefit from magic consummables (potions) so I assume they have a way to drink them, tough Fixer only drinks the oil for dramatic effect and to annoy the hell out of Coal, that stiff bag of bolts..


----------



## Harvey (Mar 30, 2005)

For those of you who drink the wine, it is a flavorful wine. The exceptional connoisseurs amongst you realize that there is actually not much alcohol in the wine. For those of you who drink the oil (Fixer), it is a standard lubricant that you imagine would be used on door hinges and the like.

In response to Kah's question, Vestan returns behind his desk, open's a drawer, and pulls our a piece of parchment and an ink pen. Dipping the pen in his ink, he begins to sketch out directions to Ashblack, and specifically to the excavation site. "Oh, by the way,"  he chimes up, "when you arrive you should speak to Murt. He is the site's foreman. You'll be able to recognize him on sight... he's the surliest dwarf you'll ever see." He hands over to Kah the sketch of the directions.

OOC: For some reason, the WotC website has the maps of Sharn, but not of the different regions broken out. For your own enjoyment, attached are two scans of Sharn: the first is the Upper Cogs, which contains Ashblack, the second is the Middle Wards, which contain Platinate and Deathsgate. Notice Ashblack is huuuuge, and your location is on the north side of the ward.

Looking at the map, Eldon can tell you that travel time is a little over an hour by foot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

As the directions are handed to Kah, she glances at them. Peaches, now awake from her cat nap, starts batting at the parchment. So Kah places her on the floor. The feline spots one of the bowls of milk, sprints over to it and begins lapping it up. Meanwhile, Kah hands the directions to Eldon when he mentions the length of time to get there. "Perhaps you should hold onto this, Eldon."


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 30, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon graciously takes the map from Kah.

"Thank you Ka’ashawndrah."

Eldon gives her a smile and a wink.

OOC: Eldon speaks elven and always makes a point to call Ka’ashawndrah by her full name.


----------



## P0L (Mar 31, 2005)

Fixer leaves his cup on the table, and stands up.

-Let us go, then!!


----------



## khavren (Mar 31, 2005)

Wan-Tan will look around for any unwanted glasses of wine, then join the others clustering around Eldon.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 31, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

Liu takes a polite sip from the wine, then puts her cup down, ready to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah steps forward and collects the 1200 gold pieces. Then she turns to the others. "Should we go supply ourselves first then head to the Cogs?" Meanwhile, Peaches has finished her milk and is eyeing Kip's bowl.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Absolutely. I know a few places were we should be able to stretch out our newfound funds."

"Ready to go, Coal?"

ooc: Knowledge (local) roll only a 9, so Eldon might not have the best places in mind.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC: With your low knowledge roll, you can only seem to remember off the top of your head the various stores near Fixer's shop: for equipment, there's *Ancient Blades * sells magic arms and armor, *Bottled Silver * sells potions, *Dark Words * sells scrolls, *The Labyrinth* sells random items (some magical), and *Maynar's Menagerie * sells exotic pets; for services there's *House Deneith * blademark warriors, *House Jorasco * healing, *House Sivis* message/translation and barristers, and *Karr'Aashta's Investigations*. There are also a number of "average" (everything from armorers to woodworkers) and "poor" (from bait & tackle shops to tanners) trades.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kip, Large Dog Animal Companion*

Kip growls loudly at Peaches as he sloppily drinks his milk, getting a large portion of it all over the floor.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 1, 2005)

As Kip is slobbering milk over the floor, you hear a gasp from Dassar. "Oh, my!"


----------



## Vargo (Apr 1, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

With an evil grin, Liu says "Don't worry.  I finally got him housetrained last week..."


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Apr 1, 2005)

*Coal, Warforged Samuri*

Setting the goblet of oil back on the tray, Coal watched as the group, including Fixer drink the offered fare. When Fixer suddenly produced a sound that sounded as if one of his vocal boxes had grew rusty, Coal stared at him for a moment and once more his left eye arched up slightly in a quizzical statement.

_~It appears that it was a wise decision on my part not to drink the oil.~_

As his Master asked if he was ready to go, Coal considered nodding his head and keeping silent, but then thought better of it and looked at Vestan and asked the question that was on his mind. 

"You said that the other group was sent to look for a place to dig, and they met their demise while on that search. Were the bodies of the other party found?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 1, 2005)

"You said that the other group was sent to look for a place to dig, and they met their demise while on that search. Were the bodies of the other party found?"

Vestan is startled a little at Coal's quesiton. It is somewhat obvious that neither Vestan nor Dassar are used to warforged, and do not yet understand their new place in society. Nevertheless, Vestan replies. "Unfortunately, not to my knowledge. For all I know, they could have ran away with my gold! You can understand why this is a touchy subject..." While speaking, Vestan looks down his nose at the antics of Kip the dog. "Though if you do come across them, or their remains, I would love for you to share this information with me."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"No problem, sir," Eldon says enthusiastically.

Eldon than makes a "dramatic" lean towards the door and surveys the rest of the crew to see if all are ready to move on.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Though Eldon takes the lead, you are all familiar with the route he is travelling. You all traverse the giant bridge on your way back to Deathsgate. Here, you once again take in the familiar sites. There are quite a bot of stores and shops in the area, some of them you've frequented before. 

At this point, you note that it looks to be about mid-day, if it were possible to see the sun; at this spot in Deathsgate, the sun is blocked by the floating island of Skyway. People seem to be about their lunch breaks, heading to local taverns or to their homes for their meals.

The familiar stores are sprawled out in front of you as you walk through the main passage of Deathsgate:

Ancient Blades (sells magic arms and armor)

Akarar the Armorer

The Blademark Guild

Bottled Silver (sells potions)

"Black" Smith the Blacksmith

Dark Words (sells scrolls)

House Jorasco's Healing Emporium

House Sivis Message Station #17

House Sivis Translation Services

House Sivis Barristers Office

Johendro's Butcher and Grocer Shop

Karr'Aashta's Investigations

The Labyrinth (sells random items, some magical)

Little Miss Abrathar the Seamstress

Maynar's Menagerie (sells exotic pets)

Maynar's Taxidermy (not affiliated with Maynar's Menagerie)

Weapons by Warrath

OOC: You guys wanted to shop, right? If so, now's the time to do it. Anybody not shopping, feel free to let me know what you're up to.


----------



## khavren (Apr 5, 2005)

"Do you think perhaps we should ask at the Deathsgate Guild about his banning?"


----------



## Vargo (Apr 5, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"That sounds like a good idea actually.  We should probably also ask for a description of the former party, and see if they are offering a reward for their recovery or rescue.  Might even be an in for us with the guild.  Also, does everybody have enough healing potions to go around?  We should each have two cure lights."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"With the money we just got paid, we could all have lots more." Eldon grins.

"Actually, I think we should stop by The Labyrinth and pick up a couple everburning torches. I'm pretty sure they sell them."

Eldon gets lost in a thought for a moment.

"Hmm...I better pick up some supplies for myself too. If we're down there for a while I might need more than what I normally carry around."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah turns to Eldon. "Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of an Everbright Lantern. In which of the shops would I be able to find one of those?" Peaches is close by her mistress. She has learned the hard way not to stray too far from Kah lest she be kicked by a passerby.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Ooh, great idea, Ka’ashawndrah!" 

Eldon scratches his head, trying to remember a place that might sell an everburning lantern...

OOC: Knowledge local ....um, invisible castle is down at the moment... +6 to roll.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 5, 2005)

As Eldon is scratching his head, trying to remember if The Labrynth sells everbright lanterns, he sees one for sale hanging in the shop window. He then remembers that the sale of everbright lanterns are pretty common in the areas of Sharn that are not totally open-sky.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 6, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"Anybody game for a heroes' feast over at House Ghallanda?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Oh, that's right! The Labyrinth just got a shipment of them in the other day. We can get a lantern there."

OOC: Bluff roll of 21. The store has probably sold them for ages. 

Hearing the words "heroes' feast," Eldon juts his head up at attention, reminiscient of a dog that just heard a noise in the distance. 

"A heroes' feast? Sounds like a great idea!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah nods as Eldon points out the lantern. "I believe I will go check on that lamp. Anyone want to come along or do you wish to shop for other things?" She waits for their response and then heads into the shop to purchase the lantern. Peaches will most likely follow her in.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Sure, I'll join you. I should be able to help get a good deal."

Eldon looks over his shoulder, and up, toward his friend Coal.

"Care to join us?"


----------



## khavren (Apr 7, 2005)

"A quick shopping trip, then off to lunch, and then to earn the money we just spent? Sounds like a good plan to me."  Wan-Tan follows the others into the store, mostly just to wander around and see if anything catches his eye.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

At first appearance, The Labyrinth seems to be a ramshackle old shop. However, when you enter, you realize that its looks are deceiving. Numerous displays of wondrous items line the walls in the shop’s front room. As Kah opens the door, a chime sounds. By reflex, Kah looks to see where the chime is coming from, and realizes that no bell made the noise. Looking around, you all take note of various wares for sale. In the window facing the street, there are numerous items that seem to be geared for adventurers. You see an _Everbright Lantern_, a set of 5 _Everburning Torches_ (with the sign: “Perfect for an adventuring party! Discounted set only 500 galifars!”), a collection of various _Feather Fall Talismans_ (with the sign: “A must for any adventurer in Sharn!”), and a _Heward’s Handy Haversack_ (which a sign proclaims belonged to Heward himself). As you continue your sweep of the room, you notice glass shelves containing a wide variety of wondrous items. One case contains a collection of belts (which include a _Belt of Dwarvenkind_, a _Belt of Endurance_, a _Belt of Many Pockets_, and a _Monk’s Belt_, all with little labels), while another contains a collection of goggles (which include _Goggles of Day_, _Goggles of Minute Seeing_, and _Goggles of Night_, also with labels). As you continue on, there are cases filled with bracers, lanterns, masks, beads, and bags.

At the rear of the front room, there is a counter, and those looking can notice behind the counter a shelf of various books. From behind the counter, a jovial looking halfling steps out. He approaches Eldon, with the look of gold pieces in his eyes. “Ah, adventurers! What brings you to…” he pauses dramatically, extending his arms outward “…The Labyrinth? We carry everything from _Amulets of Aberrant Empathy_ to _Yeth Horns_. How may I be of assistance? Perhaps a _Collar of Obedience_” he says, eyeing Peaches, “or an _Elixir of Love_”  he says, giving a wink to Kah. His speech switches to halfling as he addresses Eldon “or an _Arcane Key_ to obtain, shall we say, more hard to reach objects” he finishes with another wink and a playful elbow to the side. Back to common, he addresses the group: “So, what have you?”


----------



## khavren (Apr 9, 2005)

Wan-Tan will press his face against the glass of the cabinet to try and read the label on the monks belt, then wander around looking for wind instruments.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 11, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> His speech switches to halfling as he addresses Eldon “or an _Arcane Key_ to obtain, shall we say, more hard to reach objects” he finishes with another wink and a playful elbow to the side. Back to common, he addresses the group: “So, what have you?”




Eldon postures dramatically and responds in halfling. While speaking, he makes wide gestures; his motions just shy of being over-dramatic. "Good sir! You think I am come common thief? Well I never! How crude an assumption you injure me with. I would like to think you are usually more hospitable to your guests. Now treat the lasy with some respect and show her a good deal or you shall lose more than one customer this day!"

OOC: I suppose this could be a diplomacy, bluff, or intimidate check.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: Eldon Intimidate Natural 20 + 7  = 27

The halfling shopkeeper shirks back a bit, his eyes wide. "Oh, by the Host, sir, I'm sorry.... I didn't mean to offend! Honest! I was just jokin' witcha!"  To Kah: "And you, miss, I am so very sorry! I didn't mean no offense... I was just being the jokester that I am!"  Back to Eldon: "Here, let me make it up to you! What is it you desire? I will give you 10% off your purchases today!"

He stumbles back a bit, and hurries around for the supplies you have requested. At mention of an everbright lantern, he pulls one from the front display case and places it on the desk. "Anything else you need, sir?" he says to Eldon, his head dipped, refusing to make eye contact.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 12, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"That is all I require today. Anything else is up to the lady."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

The enchantress shakes her head. "That was all that I was thinking of getting. Is there anything else that we might need from this shop?" She glances around at the wares in the shop.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 12, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

Liu looks around the shop, trying to find any unusual bargains or other such affordable objects.

Spot (1d20+8=22)
Search (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

For Liu:

[SBLOCK]Unfortunately, you do not see anything particularly noted as being a "great deal". In fact, you occasionally notice some things marked up higher than they should.[/SBLOCK]

"Th...thank you. For one everbright lantern, that will be 190 galifars." he says, with a slight tremble in his voice. He keeps an eye on everyone, though making sure not to make eye contact, until you all exit the store.


----------



## khavren (Apr 15, 2005)

"Hey, how much for that belt and for these bracers with the extra discount??"


----------



## P0L (Apr 15, 2005)

*Fixer Warforged Artificer*

Outside the store, you find Fixer, patiently leaning against a wall while studying the flight patterns of the airborne carriages and the bustling streets of the shoping district..

 -Hey, friends! You surely did take a while shopping. What about that little job we had coming, shall we proceed?


----------



## Harvey (Apr 15, 2005)

"Sir, this monk's belt would be 11,700 galifars for you. Unfortunately, I do not have any bracers that would be idea for a... monk, I believe... of your stature."

OOC: Assuming that Wan-Tan does not want to try to buy the monk's belt at this time...

You leave The Labyrinth, and head over to the Deathsgate Guild. The crest atop the entryway is one you all recognize as the Deathsgate Crest. You enter the building and come into a lobby. The lobby is furnished with a bearskin rug and what appears to be a check-in desk. Sitting at the desk is an elf, wearing a darkweave hooded cloak, concealing the rest of his garb. He appears to refocus out of a trance as you approach. "Can I help you?"


----------



## Vargo (Apr 16, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

On the way over to the guild, Liu says "That is what we call a tease.  You and I could probably be sold into slavery for less than those bracers..."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 18, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Sitting at the desk is an elf, wearing a darkweave hooded cloak, concealing the rest of his garb. He appears to refocus out of a trance as you approach. "Can I help you?"




"Why yes, I am hoping you can. You see, my compatriots and I have joined in a business venture with a man named Vestan ir'Simul. It has come to our understanding that your guild recently had dealings with this man, to a most foul fate. I was wondering if you could provide us descriptions of the stalwart adventurers lost to this horrid deal. Should we encounter these folk or, pray to the Host this is not the case, their bodies, we could hopefully aid to recover them."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

He elf looks down on you with some disdain. "You're not members of the guild, are you?"  Without waiting for an answer, he calls out "Barak!"  

A few seconds later, out from behind a door walks a bugbear, wearing armor and carrying a heavy flail. "Yeah?"  he calls out to the elf. 

"Watch the door and our... guests for a few seconds. I will return shortly."

"Sure t'ing"  the bugbear responds.

The elf stands from behind the desk and walks into the rear room. The bugbear eyes you all up as he uses one of the spikes on his flail to pick out his fingernails. 

After a full minute, the door opens again, and the elf returns with a human male. This human is wearing scale mail, and a morningstar is attacked to his belt. He has short, brown hair, brown eyes and a scar across his brow. 

*For Eldon:*
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge Local 16
You immediately recognize the armor as belonging to a Cyran fighter. 
[/SBLOCK]

*For Kah:*
[SBLOCK]
You immediately recognize him as the same man who shot you a look in Redblade's Tavern. 
[/SBLOCK]

The elf returns to his seat, without even acknowledging you. The human beckons you in through the door. "Come in. Come in."

You follow the man into the back room, which is revealed to be a huge hall. The hall is, you judge, to be about 80' x 50'. It has two large row tables in it; each table seating over 20 people. Various doors lead out of the hall. Across one wall there is a huge posting board, with a large amount of papers posted on it. From here, however, you can't seem to read any of them. The human gestures for you to all sit down at one of the tables.

"So"  he says, looking at Kah. "I guess I wasn't too clear in my intentions earlier. I wouldn't work for Vestan if I were you. We lost five members of our guild on a job for him. Two of them were friends of mine. But, I know that sometimes you can't pick the job... that the job picks you."  He looks at Eldon: "So, I hear you want to know more. Sure, I guess I owe Marcus that much. Let me back up a few weeks. It must have been at least three weeks ago. Some prissy-looking guy comes here with a job. He says he represents some noble named Vestan something-or-other. Says that he needs some help checking out some tunnels in the cogs. Not sure exactly what. So Marcus and I shoot lots over which one of us is going to take the job. He won. So his party goes and takes the job. Only that was a few weeks ago, and they haven't come back. You know the Sharnies... they got too many people patroling Skyway and not enough in the Cogs, and they ain't goin' to waste any time looking for an adventuring party. Me and a few of the fellows go to look for them, but we don't find anything. The cogs are huge. So we confront Vestan. He doesn't know a thing. And between you and me, he seems a little to... well-to-do, I'll say... to get his hands dirty. So, them's the breaks."

"So, we follow Guild procedure. Dunno how much you know about our guild here... hey, I think maybe one or two of you might have applied once upon a time. Well, let me say we've got our own little network here. Need a hireling? We have an approved list. Want to know about Xen'drik? We got books upon books. Need to strike a deal in Sharn? We can figure out who to talk to. So, accourding to our by-laws, anyone that sends a party out to their death gets blacklisted. We got a whole list of them..."  he gestures to some papers pinned to the posting board on the far wall.

"I'll tell ya what. You all look wet-eared enough to take on Vestan's job. That's OK, I don't blame ya. But I'll strike a deal with ya. If... and this is a mighty big if... if ya find out what happened to our fellow guild members, me and my crew will sponsor ya for guild membership. Keep in mind that's only four sponsorships... ya need five to get in the guild. But I'm sure a resourceful party like yours can get a fifth. Also keep in mind we got dues... 12 gp a month each... but I'm sure you can swing it."

"Though I doubt they're still alive, let me fill ya in on who you're looking for. My two pals are Marcus and Alenus Candaral. Marcus you can't miss: big guy carrying a big hammer handed down from is pop. His brother Alenus is a mage. Both human. They're both ex-Cyre like me. They have another ex-Cryan combat vet... a shifter named Crynn. The other two members of the party are Syann, an elven cleric of Arawai, and Kal something-or-other (we all just call him Kal), one of those weird kalashtar."

"Listen, you find out what happened to them, and bring back some proof (preferrably whatever killed them's head on a pike) and I'll help you out. Hell, I'll even let ya keep Marcus' funky warhammer."

"Anyways, I gotta take off. Ya got any questions before I go?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

As the man enters, Kah nods and smiles. Then she goes with the others into the large room and listens. Meanwhile, Peaches seems to have found a bug in the corner and is chasing it. As he finishes, she stands. "Do you perhaps have any more description of these individuals? If we should find them all together it will be easy to identify them by who they are. But should we find them in different locations, a better description might help." She turns to the others. "Can you think of anything else?" Peaches has lost interest in the bug and is now plotting to pounch on Kip when he is looking the other way.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

"Hmmm... descriptions... well, Marcus is about my height, with brown hair, long down his back. He wears the same Cyran scale mail that I wear. His brother also has long brown hair and is my height."  You note that he is about 6' tall. "Their shifter friend looks like most shifters... covered in brown fur with very sharp fangs. Tended to walk around with this huge rat. Pretty weird. Syann was a pretty regal-looking elf, 'bout 5'10 or so, wore scale mail, and carried a morningstar. The kalashtar looked like a kalashtar. You don't see many of them around, so he stuck out like a sore thumb. Green hair, big glowing crystal in his forehead."

"Can't seem to think of anything else that would help. Oh, yeah. Did I mention Marcus carried around a huge funky-looking hammer? It was damn heavy, and was made out of this weird purple metal."

*For Fixer:*
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge (The Planes) 22 You recognize the material he is describing as byeshk. This material, mined in the Byeshk Mountains in Droamm, has a lustrous purple sheen and will deal more damage to demons from the plane of Xoriat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Apr 22, 2005)

"Sounds like we could pick them out of a bloody mess. I think we're good to get going to lunch."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

The party takes a stroll thru Deathsgate, taking in the sights. 

Knowledge (local) 8 Eldon, taxing his mind, can't seem to remember where the closest House Ghallandra locale is. Gather Information 13 Eldon spends the next 3 hours tracking down the location, which he eventually finds to be in Middle Dura.

At this point, however, the sun is setting fast. You all decide to reconvene in the morning for a heroes' breakfast and set your sights on the excavation. Each of you head to wherever you hang your hats, agreeing to meet at the Ghallandra Hall in Middle Dura at nine bells.

The next morning comes uneventfully for the group, wherever you find yourselves sleeping, and barring any unusual activity you might have done at night, you find yourselves at Middle Dura in the morning. You are welcomed to partake in the morning Heroes' Feast. Luckily for you, a group of other adventurers are also on-hand, and the House asks that you split the money eleven ways. This means each member pays 66 galifars for the feast. They seat you and the other adventurers (two humans, a gnome, a shifter, and a half-orc) in an upscale room seated away from the rest of the hall. You receive exceptional treatment, as you drink the nectar and feast heavily on the ambrosia. Those of you that are warforged find the feast an interesting event, and find that the food and drink are the best you can remember partaking of since your creation. Who knows? If all food tasted like this, you might eat more...

Over the course of the hour, stories are swapped and memories enjoyed. Servants wait at your beckoned call, clearing away plates and refilling glasses. The dragonmarked halfling that had created the feast occasionally checks in to see if everything is to your liking. When the meal is finished, you feel yourselves enervated, ready to take on whatever awaits you in the excavation site. While getting ready to leave, a halfling offers to sell you some of House Ghallandra's purified food and drink for the road.

OOC: All of you are now immune to poison and fear, receive a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and will saves, and have gained an extra 16 hit points for the next 12 hours.

As you leave, Eldon takes note of the fact that you are actually closer to the excavation site than you were in Deathsgate, and he guides you to a magical lift that carries you down into the bowels of Sharn. As the lift takes you into Ashblack, you realize that you still have a bit of hike to the site. It takes you another 20 minutes to reach the location Vestan marked for you.

As you reach the excavation site, you find what appears to be a group of dwarves on strike. They are sitting around, drinking ale and telling stories. Their picks and shovels lie unused on the ground. One dwarf is the center of attention, and seems to be dressed a bit better than the rest.

OOC: Feel free to roleplay any nighttime activities or feast stories you like, I will retcon as needed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Ka pays the 396 galifars for the six of them and subtracts the total from a scrap of paper she is carrying. After the feast when they are on there way to the Cogs, she tells them what is left. "We started with 1200 galifars. The everbright lantern cost 190 and the six feasts cost a total of 396. That leaves us with 614 galifars of group funds."

Later, as they approach the workers, Ka steps forward and addresses the group of dwarves. "Excuse me! Is there a Murt present here?" She waits expectantly.


----------



## P0L (Apr 28, 2005)

*Fixer, Warforged Artificer*

Fixer tries to listen what the dwarves are talking about.

_This seems to be a fine group _he thinks, _especially the halfling and the elf woman.. they really seemt to know how to handle people and social situations. I have a lot to learn here. I wonder how Blix is doing back at the store... he's been alone the whole day...._

He turns and adresses Coal.


-Hey, brother, how 'bout we stop playing golem, and you tell me what you think of our mission? Have you ever been down here? Ready for trouble?


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

The dwarf who you noticed earlier looks up at you all. "So, Vestan finally sent someone down to investigate these disappearances. ‘Bout time."  He walks over to the group. The rest of the dwarves look on with interest. 

"My name's Murt. So, what happened here is this: Me and my crew of 14 dwarves were originally hired by Vestan to excavate this area day and night for an ore processing plant... that's my crew's expertise, working day and night" he says with a wink. "Since the site began, there have been a few thefts of some minor items... pics and such, but working in Ashblack, that stuff's bound to happen. Then, about eight days ago, Parthan disappeared. There was no reason for him to leave, as he was making good pay and enjoyed the job. But who knows... some peoples in Sharn get an itch, and the next thing you know, they're bound for Xen'drik. Then, two nights ago, Claras also disappeared. Claras is a fine lad, and has a fiancée in Sharn who has not seen him since. That same night, another dwarf named Gripir thought he heard a sound coming from what we call the "Ja'shaarat" room: a room open to the excavation floor that we use for equipment storage."  With that, Murt gestures to an arch embedded in the rock. You notice that the archway is covered with boulders for the time being. "When we noticed Claras missing the next morning, we sealed off the room with heavy rocks, and reported everything to Dassar. Dassar told us that his master wanted us to continue working. Would you? Of course we refused. And so, I organized this... labo stoppage... with the hopes that this would drive Vestan to get the town guard, or someone, to investigate. I see it worked"  he finished with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Vargo (May 1, 2005)

*Liu Xie*

Liu Xie looks confused.  "So, we're the first team you've met up with so far?  Nobody else has come by to investigate yet?"


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Murt looks equally confused. "Why yes... we've been working here for the last two weeks, and we've seen no hide nor hair of any other adventurers. So, what are you going to do about these disappearances?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah smiles. "That is what we are here to take care of. But first, could we speak with Gripir and anyone else who has witnessed anything. Also, could you open the room back up so that we may investigate it. Once we have interviewed Gripir and anyone else, then we will investigate the room. After which we will make a descision as to what to do next."


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Murt motions towards a dwarf amongst the group, and speaks to him in Dwarven. The dwarf replies and comes over to stand in front of Kah, speaking again in dwarven and looking questioningly at her.

*For Eldon, Fixer, and Wan-Tan:*
[SBLOCK]
Speaking Dwarven, you hear Murt call out "Gripir! These adventurers wish to speak with you about what you heard in the "Ja'shaarat" room. Answer the women's questions."  To which Gripir responds "Yes boss." He goes over to Kah and looks up "Your question, cutie?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (May 4, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon slides over to stand next to Kah.

"I can translate for you. He wants to know what you want to ask."


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

Wan-Tan frowns  "Why do you call it the 'jash rat' room anyway?"


----------



## Harvey (May 4, 2005)

The dwarf Gripir replies to Wan-Tan's question in dwarven:

*For the dwarven speakers among you:*
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, it is because it is from the old city Ja'shaarat. The city under ours. Form the goblins rule. Do you not know the history of Sharn? It is a grand history..."
[/SBLOCK]

*For Eldon:*
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge (local) 15 You know that Sharn was built on the ruins of the ancient goblin city of Ja'shaarat, also known as Duur'shaarat. Ja'shaarat, or "Bright Blade" as its translation in common, was the capital city of the hobgoblin Dhakaani empire that once reigned where the current nation of Breland is. Ja'shaarat was devastated by daelkyr outsiders when the plane of Xoriat crossed with Eberron, though ruins from Ja'shaarat can often be found beneath Sharn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

Wan-Tan shrugs  "Nope, never heard of it, I didn't get alot of time hearing tales in taverns or libraries. Too busy training."


----------



## khavren (May 9, 2005)

"Sometime we'll get together and you can tell me about it, for now, lets get the room open and we'll see why everyone else who comes near this place disappears."


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

Eldon acts as a translator between Gripir and the rest of the group. It seems that he is of little help... all he head was some sort of skittering in the room that night. The group of Dwarves saw nothing in the room, but decided to block the entrance just to be safe. Murt chimes in that he feels justified, considering no one new has disappeared.

After Wan-Tan's comment, Murt motions for his crew to come together. Those that speak dwarven hear (and I am sure translate to the rest of the group later) that he is organizing them to begin clearing off the rubble blocking the room.

The dwarves begin moving the large boulders blocking the entrance of the room. You all marvel at their expertise and speed, and they clear the archway opening in the matter of a few minutes.

The dwarves then huddle away from the room, with the occasional dwarf showing a bit of fear in their eyes...

*For Liu and Fixer:*
[SBLOCK]
You swear you hear something moving around in the room...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## P0L (May 12, 2005)

Fixer grabs his wrench with both hands, ready for action.

Hey!  he tries to warn the party  I tought I saw something move


----------



## Vargo (May 12, 2005)

"See?  I heard something alright...  No idea what it is though.  We should all be ready."


----------



## tyrlaan (May 12, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon does some strange motions with his hands and then scampers up the side wall and onto the ceiling.

OOC: Casting spiderwalk invocation.


----------



## blackfeather (May 12, 2005)

enters the tavren. he wrappen in black robes and carrys a croos bow on his back. he also has a black cloves and black cloack a well as a pear of black boots. his skinn is tanned and burne from the hot sun...he enters and sees the barkeeper flurting with a half orc..."desgusting" he mutters to him self. he checks the "posted board" and sees the message..."i killed for less" he walks over to a table and sits


----------



## tyrlaan (May 12, 2005)

blackfeather said:
			
		

> enters the tavren. he wrappen in black robes and carrys a croos bow on his back. he also has a black cloves and black cloack a well as a pear of black boots. his skinn is tanned and burne from the hot sun...he enters and sees the barkeeper flurting with a half orc..."desgusting" he mutters to him self. he checks the "posted board" and sees the message..."i killed for less" he walks over to a table and sits



OOC: This moment of non sequitor has been brought to you by the letter "Q" and the number "6." 
Umm...what is this?? Some new kind of troll?


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> OOC: This moment of non sequitor has been brought to you by the letter "Q" and the number "6."
> Umm...what is this?? Some new kind of troll?




lol. That was hilarious. OK, all, as is evident, blackfeather's post was not part of the game  Anyway, on to what truly happens...


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

The party gears up and moves towards the hole, heeding both Liu''s and Fixer's warning. It seems that one of the dwarves has also heard a sound, for he pulls back further from the opening of the room. As the party enters the arch, they travel thru a small tunnel (approximately 50') which appears to open into a room. Judging from your conversations with Murt and Gripir, it's safe to say this is the Ja'shaarat Room. There are torches hanging on the wall, lighting the room... which seems odd to you, since the dwarves closed off this room days ago. It looks as though the dwarves outside used this room as storage, though a bit of dust covers the rack of picks and shovels in the far corner. You hesitate a bit before entering the room proper. At this distance, you're all pretty sure that there is someone, or something in the room.

OOC: Below is the schematic of the room, and the key values for the party members. If anyone has any issues with marching order, please let me know. Also, if anyone is preparing anything, let me know too. Tyrlaan, is Eldon on the floor using the spiderwalk? He could also feasibly be on the wall or the ceiling. Also, I am assuming Peaches is occupying the same hex that Kah is... is Kip also doing the same, Vargo?


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

"Ready for a quick pummeling?"  Wan-Tan growls and hefts a sai as they approach the entrance.


----------



## Vargo (May 13, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"Only if it's necessary," Liu whispers.  "I smell a set-up."

OOC: Kip is indeed in my same square for now.


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

Heh, could be.  Wan-Tan pulls a pellet out of his pouch and whispers harshly  Cover your eyes!  

OOC Flashpellet into the room in front of us.


----------



## P0L (May 13, 2005)

Fixer carefully places his wrench on his belt, and unslings an enormous crossbow with a complicated lever and spring mechanism. He levels it, ready for any threat.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 13, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OOC: Tyrlaan, is Eldon on the floor using the spiderwalk? He could also feasibly be on the wall or the ceiling.



Eldon would skitter to the ceiling.


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*First Combat- The Ja'shaarat Room*

Wan-Tan hurdles his flash pellet into the room, and it explodes with a burst of light. The light pours across the room, and those on the front line (Kah and Fixer) can now easily spot three goblins that were crouched in another tunnel. They squeal, but seem unaffected by the pellet's flash.

OOC: Initiative is as follows:
Liu- 17
Goblins (purple) (2)- 17
Kah- 15
Wan-Tan- 15
Coal- 14
Eldon- 13
Goblin (yellow)- 11
Fixer- 3

Since two of the goblins go simultaneous with Liu, they will go now. The two of them move forward into the room proper, and hurl javelins: one at Kah and one at Fixer. Kah feels a javelin go whizzing by her head, but lands implanted in the wall. Fixer, however, isn't so lucky. A javelin impacts his right leg, drawing a dabble of fluid. 

OOC: Fixer takes 1 point  of damage.


----------



## P0L (May 14, 2005)

*Fixer, Warforged ART2*

w.invis[Sblock]

Name: Fixer
Region: Sharn
Class: Artificer 2
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Gender: Male Personality
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: none
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

ACTION POINTS: 6 (d6)

STR 8  (-1) (0  pts)
DEX 14 (+2) (6  pts)
CON 14 (+2) (4  pts)
INT 16 (+3) (10 pts)
WIS 10 (+0) (4  pts)
CHA 13 (+1) (8  pts)

HP: 16

Base    Dex Armor
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 + 5

Flat-footed: 15
Touch: 12

INIT: +2
BAB:  +1 (melee: +0, Ranged +3)

Fort: +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Ref:  +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Will: +3 = +3 (base) +0 (ability)

Weapon:
Hvy Crossbow +3 attack 1d10 damage x2 on a 19-20
Wrench (Club) +0 attack 1d6-1 damage x2 on a 20

Armor:
Warforged Mithral body +5 AC -2 AC Penalty +5 Max Dex


Languages: Common,Dwarven,Elven

Race Traits:
-Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, 

fatigue, 

exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy 

drain
-No natural healing
-Affected by spells that target living subjects and spells that 

target 

constructs
-Take half benefit from hit-point restoring spells of the healing 

subschool
-Vulnerable to spells and effects which target wood, metal and stone
-Stabilise automatically between -1 and -9 hitpoints
-Does not eat, drink or sleep, but can benefit from magical 

consumables 

such as potions
-Light Fortification: 25% chance to avoid the extra damage from 

sneak 

attacks and critical hits
-Natural Slam attack, 1d4 damage


Class Abilities:
-Artificer Knowledge
-Artisan Bonus (+2 UMD for scrolls)
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion


Feats:
-- Mithral body (+5 armor bonus, +5 max.dex. -2 Armor penalty)



Skill Points: 35 Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills: Total Ability Ranks Misc


Related
Mod   = Rnk Abl Msc | Skills: Ability Untrained?
- +6  =  3  +3  +0  | Appraise (INT) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Balance (DEX) Yes
x +1  =  0  +1  +0  | Bluff (CHA) Yes
x -2  =  0  +0  -2! | Climb (STR) Yes
- +7  =  5  +2  +0  | Concentration (CON) Yes
- +6  =  3  +3  +0  | *Craft: Armorsmithing (INT) Yes
x +?  =  0  +3  +0  | Decipher Script (INT) No
x +1  =  0  +1  +0  | Diplomacy (CHA) Yes
- +10 =  5  +3  +2  | Disable Device (INT) No
x +1  =  0  +1  +0  | Disguise (CHA) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Escape Artist (DEX) Yes
x +3  =  0  +3  +0  | Forgery (INT) Yes
x +1  =  0  +1  +0  | Gather Information (CHA) Yes
x +?  =  0  +1  +0  | Handle Animal (CHA) No
x +0  =  0  +0  +0  | Heal (WIS) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Hide (DEX) Yes
x +1  =  0  +1  +0  | Intimidate (CHA) Yes
x -2  =  0  +0  -2! | Jump (STR) Yes
- +5  =  2  +3  +0  | Knowledge Arcana (INT) No
- +5  =  2  +3  +0  | Knowledge Architecture & Engineering (INT) No
- +5  =  2  +3  +0  | Knowledge The Planes (INT) No
x +2  =  0  +0  +2  | Listen (WIS) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Move Silently (DEX) Yes
- +8  =  4  +2  +2  | Open Lock (DEX) No
x +?  =  0  +1  +0  | *Perform: (CHA) Yes
- +?  =  0  +0  +0  | *Profession: (WIS) No
x +2  =  0  +2  +0  | Ride (DEX) Yes
- +3  =  0  +3  +0  | Search (INT) Yes
x +0  =  0  +0  +0  | Sense Motive (WIS) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Sleight of Hand (DEX) No
- +8  =  5  +3  +0  | Spellcraft (INT) No
x +0  =  0  +0  +0  | Spot (WIS) Yes
x +0  =  0  +0  +0  | Survial (WIS) Yes
x +0  =  0  +0  -2! | Swim (STR) Yes
x +0  =  0  +2  -2! | Tumble (DEX) No
- +6  =  5  +1  +0  | Use Magic Device (CHA) No
x +2  =  0  +2  +0  | Use Rope (DEX) Yes

! = Armor Check Penalty applies (double for Swim)
* = Requires specialization



INFUSIONS:

LEVEL 1 (4/day)
-------------------
Armor Enhancement, Lesser 
Energy Alteration
Enhancement Alteration
Identify
Inflict Light Damage
Light
Magic Stone
Magic Vestment
Magic Weapon
Repair Light Damage
Resistance Item
Shield of Faith
Skill Enhancement
Spell Storing Item
Weapon Augmentation, Personal

Material Components:
Armor Enhancement ointment x10 100gp 
Energy Alteration Ointment x1 50gp 
Identify crushed pearl 100gp


Craft Reserve: 40pt

Scrolls:
Lvl1 (12,5gp 1Xp DC21)
Lvl2 ( 75gp 6Xp DC23)

Potions:
Lvl1 ( 75gp 6Xp DC21)
Lvl2 (150gp 12Xp DC23)


POSESSIONS: Carrying: 24lb

Light Load:26lb
Medium Load: 27-53lb
Heavy load : 54-80lb
lift:160lb
Drag:400lb

Weapons:
NAME             QTY    COST WEIGHT NOTES
Heavy Crossbow    1     50gp   8lb  Back
  -Bolts         40      4gp   4lb  Quiver
Wrench (Club)     1      -     3lb  Belt

Scrolls:
Repair Moderate Damage (CLv3, DC 23)


Potions:
Repair Light Damage

Other:
Leather apron         1    5gp   4lb   Wearing 
Mwk Thieves Tools     1  100gp   2lb   Secret torso compartment
Mwk Artisan Tools     1   55gp   5lb   At the shop
Warforged repair kit  1   50gp   1lb   Belt
Spell component belt  1    5gp   2lb
Identification papers 1    2gp 


Treasure: 54gp
[/sblock]

Fixer watche sas his companions pour into the room and start engaging the goblins. He steps inside trying to get a clear target without hurting his teammates and lets loose a bolt against the attacking goblins. The TWANG! of the firing mechanism echoes in the dark room.

ooc: 5'step to southeast sqare, fire at any goblin that isn´t in melee (1d20+3=20) or the nearest goblin taking the penalty not to hit his friends (1d20-1=16)  damage 5
Hvy Crossbow +3 attack 1d10 damage x2 on a 19-20


----------



## Vargo (May 14, 2005)

Liu Xie and Kip push past Fixer, up to the square to the northeast of the yellow goblin, hopefully catching him flat-footed.  She strikes out with her scimitar, as Kip harries the goblin's legs...

Scimitar attack: 1d20+3=12+3=15
Scimitar damage: 1d6+1=4+1=5
Kip's attack: 1d20+3=1+3=4 <- Assuming this missed, no damage rolled.

"Hurry up, and get me some backup!" Liu calls out to the rest of her team.

OOC: We need to work on our marching order.  Kah in FRONT?


----------



## khavren (May 15, 2005)

Wan-Tan moves alongside Liu and attempts to kick the goblin in the head following the scimitar blow.

1d20+2 = 8, assumed miss
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88643

Also, I'll be dodging the pink goblin that's almost behind me.


----------



## Harvey (May 15, 2005)

OOC: OK, updated the map to reflect the moves so far (except Fixer, who goes last in initiative order). FYI, Fixer and Wan-Tan can make their attack and damage rolls via Invisible Castle, like Vargo did for Liu. P0L, also can you specify which goblin you are attacking? I will resolve what hits, what damage was done, etc. when the combat is over. Still waiting on Eldon and Coal...


----------



## tyrlaan (May 16, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon skitters across the ceiling and lines himself up for a clean shot. Noticing the goblin in the hallway appears to be caught off guard, Eldon takes the advantage. He out-stretches his left hand and emits a sickly green burst of glowing flame that licks across the distance between him and the goblin.

OOC:
1) Eldon moves "south" 3 squares and "southwest" 1 square.
2) Eldon attacks with his Eldritch Blast (ranged touch attack), targeting the yellow goblin, who's still flatfooted, so Eldon gets his sneak attack. 

Attack roll for Eldritch Blast: 25 - natural 20!
Crit Confirm: 9 - assuming not a confirmed crit
Damage: (1d6+1d6 sneak attack) 7


----------



## P0L (May 16, 2005)

updated fixer attack post.


----------



## Harvey (May 16, 2005)

The two of them move forward into the room proper, and hurl javelins: one at Kah and one at Fixer. Kah feels a javelin go whizzing by her head, but lands implanted in the wall. Fixer, however, isn't so lucky. A javelin impacts his right leg, drawing a dabble of fluid.

Just as the goblins hurl their javelins, however, you all watch in surprise as Liu comes flying from almost out of nowhere to slice away at the third goblin. And what’s that right behind him? It’s Kip riding right on Liu’s tail. Kip lunges for the same goblin as his master, but misses wide. "Hurry up, and get me some backup!"  Liu calls out to the rest of her team.

Kah stands by the entrance, biding her time before casting a spell on their foes. Peaches, standing by Kah’s feet, hunches up her rears as she sees the goblins in the corner.

Wan-Tan comes barreling in, heeding Liu’s call. He lunges at the same goblin Liu did, but his kick to the head goes wide, brushing the unkempt hair on the goblin’s head.

The laconic Coal puts a hand up in reflex to protect Eldon, then charges into battle. He sets his sight on a second goblin, and slices him in the arm with his katana. His attack draws blood, but his foe only snarls at the ‘forged attacker.

Eldon, upside-down and with blood rushing to his head, gestures at the goblin in combat with Liu and Wan-Tan, and an eldritch blast comes flying from his fingertips. The lethal blast hits the flat-footed goblin square in the chest, causing the goblin to stagger back before falling to the ground.

Fixer watches as his companions pour into the room and start engaging the goblins. He steps inside trying to get a clear target without hurting his teammates and lets loose a bolt against the third goblin (the only one not in melee). The TWANG of the firing mechanism echoes in the dark room, as his bolt flies from his bow and hits its mark. The bolt seemingly goes right through the goblin’s heart, causing the goblin to crumple to the ground.

With only one foe left, Kah decides it is time for her to act. She reaches into her component pouch and grabs a fist of sand. She then raises her hands, and performs a complex gesture while chanting under her breath and sprinkles the sand about. A glow envelops the remaining goblin, and he yawns before falling to the ground asleep.

OOC: The first fight is done, however, Kah warns that the sleep will only last for two minutes at most.


----------



## Vargo (May 16, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"Quickly, help me bind their wounds," Liu says, as she moves to staunch the bleeding on the goblin she helped to strike down.  Before anybody can question her motives, she says "Look at it from their point of view - somebody they can't see throws a flash bomb in their face, they think they're under attack, and they strike back.  We don't really know what's going on here, what with the miners claiming they never saw the first team...  I really don't want us to make enemies we don't want to just yet."  She then whispers "We don't even know for certain if the dwarves out there are the miners that we were sent to investigate."

Some heal checks:

16 
9
4
5
23


----------



## tyrlaan (May 17, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Whoa, good call Liu!!"

Eldon then realizes how much voices are carrying in the room and he brings his voice down to a low whisper.

"I mean, um, good idea. Can anyone speak goblin? We should probably interrogate the one that's asleep as soon as he wakes up."


----------



## Harvey (May 17, 2005)

Liu's quick work has managed to stabilize the goblin, however, the goblin has begun to come around. His eyes open, and grow wide as he sees all of you standing around his broken body. He starts murmuring something in goblin, as he casts his eyes down to the ground.

OOC: Unfortunately, none of you know goblin, so no one knows what the poor guy is saying...


----------



## khavren (May 18, 2005)

Wan-Tan boots the goblin in the side  "Speak Common!"


----------



## Vargo (May 18, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

Liu speaks in orcish: [SBLOCK]Can you understand me?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

The goblin continues to look around, making sure to not look any of the party in the eye. He squeals out a comment, and looks expectantly at the door.

*For Kah:*
[SBLOCK]
While the rest of the party are looking at the goblin, you seem distracted by something behind you. You realize, given your elven wisdom, that something seems amiss. A cursory search reveals a hidden trap door int he far corner of the room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 21, 2005)

Wan-Tan looks at Liu  "Does that gibberish mean anything to you or should I boot him again?"


----------



## Vargo (May 23, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

_This is spiralling out of control_ Liu thinks.  _Take a prisoner, I don't trust anybody right now...  Really good one, Liu._

Liu motions for Wan-Tan to hold himself, then focuses upon the Green, and begs its knowledge...

[sblock]OOC: Liu casts _Omen of Peril_, with the intent of taking the Goblins back to the Dwarves and seeing if any of them can question the Goblins without letting the Dwarves kill the Goblins.[/sblock]

OOC2: My job has taken an unexpected twist, and I'm going to be without much time for internet for about three weeks - I'll still be checking in, and I can post in the evening occasionally, but I won't be extremely active.


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

OOC: Thanks for the update, Vargo. Postings here are pretty lax, so there shouldn't be a problem...

*For Liu:*
[SBLOCK]
You get a vision hinting that bringing the conscious goblin out to the dwarves represents a "safe" course of action.
[/SBLOCK]

Kah speaks up: "Hey all, there seems to be some secret door over in the corner..."  she says pointing to the southwest corner of the room.

OOC2: Sorry for the delay, was hoping that Tailspinner would return in time to acknowledge the secret door on Kah's behalf.


----------



## Vargo (May 24, 2005)

"Okay, odds are we'll be safe if we take the goblins back to the dwarves.  I can't guarantee it, though.  Keep yourselves ready."

If everybody else agrees, Liu will lead the goblin prisoners back to the dwarven chambers.  "Does anybody out here speak Goblin?"


----------



## Harvey (May 25, 2005)

As the party drags the goblin out into the court, the dwarves look at the goblin with big eyes. Murmers crawl through the dwarves, and those of the party with keep ears hear suspicions that this goblin and his like might be responsible for the disappearances of Claras and Parthan.

The goblin looks at the dwarves, and back at the party, with fear in his eyes. He seems to be continually murmuring something He especially throws fearful glances at Wan-Tan, afraid of another boot in the side.

Murt walks up to the group. "I speak a little goblin, but not much. I could try to figure out whar he's saying."  Murt hunkers down near the goblin, listening to its murmur. Whatever the dwarf hears brings a chuckle to his lips. "Hah. The little gobber is pleading for us not to kill him."  Murt begins shouting at the goblin, who looks up at him fearfully, responding in whimpers to Murt's questioning.

"He says that he and his brethren are responsible for the disappearance of my men. He says that the Queen needed sacrifices."  Murt looks at the party. "What queen? What in the name of the Host is this little runt talking about?"


----------



## Vargo (May 25, 2005)

"Search me," Liu says.  "But you can be sure we'll get to the bottom of this."  She looks at the collected dwarves for a moment, then says, "I need you all to guard the prisoners.  Don't torture them, kill them, or otherwise take any kind of revenge on them.  Anything you do to them may reduce the chances we get your companions back."

Liu then takes Murt aside, and talks to him in a low voice, so that only he and the party hopefully can hear.  "Murt, there's more going on here than just a couple of goblins.  We aren't the first group that's been sent down here - one other group was sent before us.  Either they were ambushed before they got here, or they cut and run for some reason, but either way this area probably isn't terribly safe right now.  It's up to you whether you want to hold put and fortify or clear out for a bit.  My guess is you probably are better off sticking together and holding put for now, while we check this out more fully."


----------



## tyrlaan (May 26, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Okay, so I suppose we find this 'Queen', huh?" Eldon does an overdramaticized quotation expression when he says queen. Clearly he has his doubts.


----------



## Harvey (May 26, 2005)

Liu's comments to the dwarves causes some rumbles amongst the crowd, but they all seem in agreement. As Liu speeks to him in whispers, he replies "Ah. A second party also lost. I would assume that this group are the ones that might have found the site to begin with. That brings up something else that seemed out of place. When we were originally commissioned for this job, I thought to myself "This is a poor place for building an ore processing site." It is in an out-of-the-way location of the Cogs, and look here"  he says, pointing to the paths leading to the rest of Ashblack. "This embankment will cause problems in loading any sorts of large equipment here. But Vestan seemed very intent on building the site, and who am I to argue myself out of a job."

"In the meantime, we would be more than happy to keep an eye on the prisoner. I will keep an eye on my men. Plus, well... we need payment, one way or another. And until this is all settled, we aren't leaving for anything."


----------



## Vargo (Jun 1, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

"Guess it's settled then.  Well, friends, looks like we have a 'queen' to go deal with.  Oh, and I think we'd better have a word with our _friend_ when we get done with this."

The last time you heard Liu use the word 'friend' in the way she intoned it, you found there were uses for the _entangle_ spell that should have never been discovered.

Liu shoulders up her equipment, and waits for the rest of the crew.

OOC: Marching order, folks?  Let's keep the elf in the middle or the back this time, I don't mind being near the front...


----------



## P0L (Jun 1, 2005)

*Fixer, Warforged artificer*

 A gobling queen? That shouldn´t be so dificult. As for marching, the only thing I'd ask is that you let me have a clear shot before rushing in kicking and slashing. I'm not so fast but this crossbow fires a pretty big bolt, and its better if it doesnt end lodged in a comrades back 

Fixer follows them, crossbow in his hands.


----------



## khavren (Jun 1, 2005)

"I think we should go Coal, me, eldon, Fixer, Kah, Liu. Any objections?"  Wan-Tan replies to Fixer's request for a crossbow shot.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 2, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"I'll just walk on the ceiling."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 2, 2005)

Eldon finds it quite easy, using his spiderclimb ability, to stick to the ceiling, though with the ceilings only being 8 feet tall, he quickly realizes that being on the ceiling won't be the best deterrent from escaping the swing of a melee fighter.

Coal, in his typical terse manner, says "Sounds good. I will take the lead then." Kah looks relieved to not be in the front line. 

The group approaches the trap door that Kah found, and look at it. Coal examines the seam where the trap door meets the floor. He looks back at the group: "I think I can lift it, but what if it's trapped?"

OOC: New Map-


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 5, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon shrugs his shoulders and looks at Coal.

"Don't look at me. I can't find those kind of things."


----------



## Vargo (Jun 6, 2005)

"Anybody got a rope?  Just attach it to the trap door, stand around the corner, and pull it open."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 7, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon shrugs again.

"Don't look at me. I live in a city, remember? I'm not one of those crazy wilderness adventurers."


----------



## khavren (Jun 7, 2005)

Wan-Tan

 "Wasn't there some rope back with the dwarves? I remember alot of stuff lying around like shovels and what-not."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

Kah shakes her head. "Hmmm. I don't recall seeing any rope with the dwarves. But I could easily be mistaken." Meanwhile, peaches has located a small cave beetle and is keeping it busy. "Meow!"


----------



## khavren (Jun 9, 2005)

Wan-Tan snaps his fingers then starts digging through his backpack, as he reaches the bottom he pulls out a coil of fine silk rope and a wineskin.  "Forget my own head next. Here, tie this to it, then we can back up and open it.  He hands over the rope, then takes a swig from the wineskin and backs up to the corner.


----------



## Vargo (Jun 9, 2005)

*Liu Xie, Human Druid*

Liu helps with the tying of the rope in any way she can.

Aid another rope use untrained (1d20+2=19)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

Between Coal, Wan-Tan, and Liu, you all figure out a clever way to tie the silk rope onto the trap door. Coal ushers you all back to the far corner of the room. He braces himself, and grabs onto the rope, ready to pull the door up.

You watch the warforged's steel muscles bulge, as he begins to pull the trap door up. The trap door does not seem to be hinged; rather, it seems to be intricately slotted into the base. The door slides up, and then is drug across the floor over to the corner you all occupy.

There appears to be no trap, to your relief. From this corner, those with normal vision can only see darkness. Those with enhanced vision can see that there appears to be a room below, built with the same architectural design as the one you are standing in. However, you cannot tell more without going over to the hole and peering in.

*For Everybody but Eldon:*
[SBLOCK]
When Coal finishes dragging the stone across the ground, you are able to hear some movement coming from within the hole.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 10, 2005)

"Hey Eldon, it sounds like there is something stirring down there, walk over the hole and see what's down there."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

Eldon skitters across the ceiling, slowing his approach to the trap door and exposing himself just enough to look down through the open door.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

*For Eldon:*
[SBLOCK]
You peer down into the darkness, and can get very little information. At this point, since Wan-Tan pointed it out, you can definitely hear slight movement from down below.... possibly even something breathing. You can definitely tell that there is no source of light down below the hole, making it hard for your normal vision to see anything.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"I can't see a blasted thing down there - it's pitch black!"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

"Let me see what I can see with this dim light..." you hear Kah chime in. She, with Peaches at her feet, gingerly move over to the edge of the pt and peer down.

After a few seconds of looking around, she returns to the corner of the room you all inhabit. "It looks like there is a room below this one. We are peering through its ceiling. The floor is about 8 feet down. I thought I saw something moving in the shadows, but I couldn't tell what." 

As Kah mentions that she spotted movement, you all are quiet for a minute. You realize that the noise you've heard all this time has stopped.


----------



## Vargo (Jun 15, 2005)

"Well, whatever is down there knows we're up here.  The sooner we move in, the less likely an alert goes off.  Let's secure the rope and get down there."

(OOC: Gonna be an insane week, not a lot of time for posting.  Will be back to normal hopefully around middle of next week)


----------



## khavren (Jun 21, 2005)

Wan-Tan edges towards the hole and looks carefully over the edge looking for any hot spots.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 21, 2005)

*For Wan-Tan:*
[SBLOCK]
With your darkvision, you can catch a glimpse of two creatures  hiding in the shadows that fill up most of the room below. They are large, gray creatures, and seem to be wielding some sore of axe. They have no eyes, yet they seem to be poised in the shadow, waiting for something, or perhaps someone, to jump into the hole.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

The enchantress waits for the others to make a decision about the hole.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 22, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"By the Host, Wan-Tan - what do you see?"


----------



## khavren (Jun 24, 2005)

Wan-Tan motions the group together then whispers "Two large grey creatures with axes, they do not appear to have eyes. They wait in the shadows below to ambush"  He attempts to draw a simple diagram of positions in the dust on the floor.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

Wan-Tan sketches out the room below you. He points out exactly where the creatures are located.

OOC: New Map-






Wan-Tan explains that the areas that are shaded are areas of heavy rubble. Those that are experts at tumbling might realize that it would be a bit harder to maneuver through those spaces. The trap door is at the part marked "C".


----------



## khavren (Jun 28, 2005)

"So who will be first? We know they seek to ambush. Perhaps those of use with missle weapons can attempt to drive them forth and then follow up in person?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 29, 2005)

*Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock*

"Well, I can't see a blasted thing from up here, otherwise I'd just hit them with some bolts right now. Anyone have a torch or something we can throw down there?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*Coal, Warforged Samurai*

Coal speaks up briefly: "Unfortunately, I have no ranged weapons Master."


----------



## khavren (Jul 6, 2005)

"Well, we can't stand here all day waiting, I'll jump down with a light and try to stay out of the way, when they move, you all come down around them. Got it?"


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: Thank you Khavren for speeding things up!  If I get no replies by this time tomorrow, I'll NPC your characters jumping down the hole after Wan-Tan.


----------

